# Nintendo's NES game console turns 20



## Sourabh (Oct 19, 2005)

*Nintendo's NES game console turns 20*

It was 20 years ago today, to quote the Beatles song, that "Super Mario Bros." started to play.

On Oct. 18, 1985, the Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) first went on sale in the United States. It was an 8-bit video game console, and largely thanks to "Super Mario Bros.," a spinoff from the arcade hit "Donkey Kong," the NES quickly became the most successful game system of its era.

"It has been 20 years, which is hard to believe," said Beth Llewelyn, Nintendo senior director of corporate communications. "Super Mario Bros." was "a great game. That's what it all boils down to. It offered something new. It was the first side-scrolling game."

In the interim, Nintendo's consoles included the Nintendo 64 and the current GameCube.

And while most cell phones are now capable of game performance far beyond that of the NES, the machine's legacy lives on.

Read More/Source: Zdnet 

*news.zdnet.com/Nintendo's+NES+game+console+turns+20/2100-1040_22-5900089.html


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

cool dude

i love NES


----------



## asdf1223 (Nov 20, 2005)

20 more years!20 more years!


----------

